# adding a 2nd float switch to jbj ato



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys
So lately i have been having issues with my JBJ float switch getting stuck in the down position in my sump thereby activating the pump in my reservoir...i am controlling it using apex so it runs for 10 mins per hour however i need more safety. Does anyone know how i can add a 2nd float switch to my jbj ato which will be placed in the sump as well a little higher than the original one..thanks.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mods pls close this thread i was able to fix my issue..i was able to use the 2nd float switch that comes with JBJ ATO and use it upside down in the sump..


----------

